# Is really so easy get into photography business and make money?



## julianliu (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a friend who does not have a dslr and only uses point and shoot camera to take photos during his trip. He wanted to learn taking photos so I gave him a lesson while using my camera. And I try to talk him into buying a dslr so we can take photos together and have fun. Then yesterday he told me that "hey, I am gonna buy this camera, then let's get out there take photos of people and make some money". I was like " really? " But I explained that I still need to learn a lot in photography to charge people for photos occasionally after couple of years learning Dslr. So it's not gonna happen so fast.   I do not want to sound so harsh, but I feel nowadays people do not take photographers seriously. By photographer I mean professional photographers who relies on it as living.  I mean My friend he does not even know how to use a camera yet, and want to make money out of it after he received his camera. What do you think? I do not want to be rude, but that does make me a little mad.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 18, 2013)

Making a living at it is tough. It's a real job. Making a few bucks, generally not enough to cover your actual expenses, but enough to subsidize the habit, seems to be pretty easy.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a very common misconception that all you need to make money as a photographer is a consumer-grade DSLR and a facebook page.  The reality is rather different.  Yes, you can probably make a few dollars here or there by talking your friends and family into letting you photograph them, but once that pool is exhausted, you're going to find it very hard slogging.  The people I know who actually make a living at this have years of practice and experience as well as tens of thousands of dollars worth of equipment.  I am willing to bet that if you took a poll of all the "professional" photographers on facebook, only a very small fraction of 1% of them would even approach an income of $1000/year from photography.  Just my business license and insurance for a year cost almost that much...


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2013)

It's THAT easy.

And, it's NOT that easy.

It's easy, because cameras are everywhere today and easy to obtain. If you have a cell phone, chances are you have a camera. And the cameras are more and more capable of taking "reasonably decent" photos without your help. Auto mode has improved tremendously. So almost anybody can aim and shoot and often come away with something that is at least identifiable. Sure, it may be way too bright, or too dark, or poorly composed--but that gets to the second part of "It's that easy." Many, many people don't really CARE about the quality. They just like to see themselves--so if it's a picture of them, or someone in their family, or a friend, or a friend's dog, it is automatically a "wonderful" photo. Hence, you get a lot of people snapping pictures and imaging they are ready to make a living because people tell them "all the time" how wonderful their pictures are. When in fact, most of those people giving them accolades REALLY mean, "hey, that's a picture of ME! I like ME!" 

The second side of this though is the far tougher, darker side. Sure, ANYbody with a camera can start snapping pictures and maybe even sell some of them. And maybe they'll sleep just fine at night, taking money for poor-quality shots. BUT the real issue is: can they actually MAKE money?  I'd venture that over 90% of the time, those who "sell photography" like what your friend is suggesting actually LOSE money. They sell their services for so cheap, without regard for how much the equipment cost or how long it takes them to do the photo shoot and process pictures, that they aren't REALLY making money. The time comes that the camera actuates its shutter for the last time, and many of them haven't even made enough in profit to fund a new camera.

Now, if you're a marketing whiz, you can absolutely make money doing people photography, almost regardless of your actual skill level. If you're an extremely talented photographer, you MIGHT be able to make money.  Any other combination, you might as well take a few hundreds and flush them down the commode, because that's essentially what you'd be doing.

Disclaimer: The above is the sole opinion of sm4him and does not reflect TPF policies or official positions in any way whatsoever. Furthermore, the opinions expressed herein should in no way be taken as endorsement of beginner Pro Photographers in auto mode, nor as an indictment of them. These are my own views and should be applied solely to my own personal life and goals.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2013)

It's easy to get into and to find a few people who will pay for your services, but making money doesn't happen until the business expenses (which includes your salary) have been covered.
The real trick is in keeping the business going, if it ever actually gets started.

Making money from photography is mainly about having business skills - accounting, marketing, self-promotion, salesmanship, time management, customer relations, etc.

No doubt, being able to make a high quality product (photographs) helps. 

As mentioned, you don't actually start making money until your business expenses have been covered.
If you have $1000 worth of photography gear, the first $1000 in revenue you generate covers the cost of the equipment, but does not cover the cost of wear and tear on the equipment.
At some point the equipment will wear out and have to be replaced, and/or more equipment will be needed.

Then there are all the other expenditures necessary to selling your product - cost of goods sold, a computer, image editing software, part of the cost for a phone, part of the cost for your Internet access, part of the cost of electricity, yada, yada, yada, and etc.

Then there is compensation for your time and talent. a lot of time has to be spent on tasks that are not directly related to doing photography - customer contact pre and post shoot, getting images off the memory card, organizing the images, editing, moving the images to a salable media, delivering the product, maintaining the required business records, yada, yada, yada, and etc.

Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov
www.score.org
Going Pro: How to Make the Leap from Aspiring to Professional Photographer
How to Start a Home-based Wedding Photography Business (Home-Based Business Series)


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

It's funny. I just made a facebook rant about this very subject. It kills me when the "professional photographer" owns entry level gear (Rebel with kit lens and 50 1.8) claims to be a professional but spends countless hours on "A" photography forum asking what to buy or how to fix their images. I'm not a professional, I don't make money at photography, but I have enough understanding of the craft to know that these people are cheating customers and short changing clientelle with mediocre garbage for photos. 

Not every Shmo with a DSLR can be "in the business" 


Carry on.


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 18, 2013)

There are some places that I will frequent ,In order to take photos . The same places will have several "Photographers" doing the same thing as I . It doesn't take long to recognize who is making a living VS. Who is Taking someone's money . I'm afraid If we as photographers don't find a way to police ourselves (A certification system  of some sort ) We may all be viewed as "Shysters "


----------



## amolitor (Oct 18, 2013)

Before posting further in this thread, it might make sense to ask yourself "has the ground I am about to cover been covered really a very large number of times before? Am I posting this to inform, or because I love the way it looks when I write that?".

These threads tend to spin out of control, to no particular purpose.


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Before posting further in this thread, it might make sense to ask yourself "has the ground I am about to cover been covered really a very large number of times before? Am I posting this to inform, or because I love the way it looks when I write that?".
> 
> These threads tend to spin out of control, to no particular purpose.


I personally don't hold it against anyone making money ,for any reason . "Buyer Beware " sort of thing . Not to mention "They" are working ,so to speak . However , I do wish for a way for the General Public to recognize the more experienced . I think "PBASE" has an accreditation Sys. But it's not widely known . I post these thoughts hoping It may plant a seed ,not to actually bash anyone .However I do agree with your thoughts /Questions on why .


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 18, 2013)

"hey, I am gonna buy this camera, then let's get out there take photos of people and make some money"

Maybe he meant as a side hobby .. where she/he only does it once in a while (if she/he can).

I've been thinking of that.  But I also know enough that I'm not good enough yet to start anything like that.
It's like many professions. Musicians .. oh yeah, buy a guitar, start a band and one will become famous.  Right ...


----------



## julianliu (Oct 18, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> "hey, I am gonna buy this camera, then let's get out there take photos of people and make some money"  Maybe he meant as a side hobby .. where she/he only does it once in a while (if she/he can).  I've been thinking of that.  But I also know enough that I'm not good enough yet to start anything like that. It's like many professions. Musicians .. oh yeah, buy a guitar, start a band and one will become famous.  Right ...



Even for a hobby that expects to get paid, he needs to have not only basic skills using camera but also good eyes to find beauty when taking photos. Just wish he could be a little more serious.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 18, 2013)

julianliu said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > "hey, I am gonna buy this camera, then let's get out there take photos of people and make some money" Maybe he meant as a side hobby .. where she/he only does it once in a while (if she/he can). I've been thinking of that. But I also know enough that I'm not good enough yet to start anything like that. It's like many professions. Musicians .. oh yeah, buy a guitar, start a band and one will become famous. Right ...
> ...



He'll figure out soon enough how tough it is.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Before posting further in this thread, it might make sense to ask yourself "has the ground I am about to cover been covered really a very large number of times before? Am I posting this to inform, or because I love the way it looks when I write that?".
> 
> These threads tend to spin out of control, to no particular purpose.



So you're a moderator now?


----------



## tecboy (Oct 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Before posting further in this thread, it might make sense to ask yourself "has the ground I am about to cover been covered really a very large number of times before? Am I posting this to inform, or because I love the way it looks when I write that?".
> ...



Guys, chill out.  There is no right or wrong way.  It is all matter of opinions.  The other thread is outta of control.  I'm tired of another one continues.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 19, 2013)

I personally don't think an accreditation system is the way to go. it just becomes a money grab for schools to pop up to teach people how to pass and accreditation or school degree. this is art. art is always subjective. what one person wouldn't spend a dime on another person will pay a million dollars for.  you have clients that will spend $20 on a shoot and you have clients that will spend $3000 on a shoot.  If your buddy want's to go into business, wish him well and just explain that if your going to do it ,your going to do it when you have the experience, the skill and the proper equipment to do the job right.


And a big ole Yipee for being over that 1% mark that Tirediron mentioned lol.


----------



## Tee (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes.  It's easy to start a business and make money.  How much money and how successful will be determined on quality, work ethic, and desire.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 19, 2013)

My daughter is a "Facebook photographer". She doesn't have a website. She doesn't have a blog (well, not photography related). She is a member of no photography organizations or clubs. She's essentially self-taught. She shoots with my old Canon 20D, her Nikon D40, and a Mamiya 645 pro.

For a side gig, her income from it is formidable. She shoots weddings, portraits, band gigs; basically anything she can get. 

It also helps that she's very good...


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> My daughter is a "Facebook photographer". She doesn't have a website. She doesn't have a blog (well, not photography related). She is a member of no photography organizations or clubs. She's essentially self-taught. She shoots with my old Canon 20D, her Nikon D40, and a Mamiya 645 pro.
> 
> For a side gig, her income from it is formidable. She shoots weddings, portraits, band gigs; basically anything she can get.
> 
> It also helps that she's very good...



Did she have any help from her dad ?


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> My daughter is a "Facebook photographer". She doesn't have a website. She doesn't have a blog (well, not photography related). She is a member of no photography organizations or clubs. She's essentially self-taught. She shoots with my old Canon 20D, her Nikon D40, and a Mamiya 645 pro.
> 
> For a side gig, her income from it is formidable. She shoots weddings, portraits, band gigs; basically anything she can get.
> 
> It also helps that she's very good...



Hi Steve , I like to pride myself in the ability to discuss any topic with any person ,without emotion getting in the way . From what I have see you post ,For the most part you are the same way . With that in mind I would like to ask a few questions . First off ,As these type of discussions tend to go here on TPF . Someone is bound to say ,your Daughter is wrong for not having a business licensed ( Of course these are assumptions She may well have all ) Insurance Ete.etc .etc. you have read it before . I am not asking for opinions ,but more of what the law actually says .  I thought people could work as "Day-Labor" and bypass many of those laws .No?
  I'm asking you ,do to your self-employed status ,and I would believe you would have looked into this type of thing .


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 19, 2013)

> [h=1]*Is really so easy get into photography business and make money?*[/h]



no.


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 19, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> I personally don't think an accreditation system is the way to go. it just becomes a money grab for schools to pop up to teach people how to pass and accreditation or school degree. this is art. art is always subjective. what one person wouldn't spend a dime on another person will pay a million dollars for. you have clients that will spend $20 on a shoot and you have clients that will spend $3000 on a shoot. If your buddy want's to go into business, wish him well and just explain that if your going to do it ,your going to do it when you have the experience, the skill and the proper equipment to do the job right.
> .


Good and valid point .


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 19, 2013)

Liscences and legalities are state, city, province or federally related depending on where your located.  So it's not as easy as just asking what someone did when there laws and demands could be totally different them yours.  It's best to look into where you live to find out the true requirements.  Insurance. Something you don't have to have but I wouldn't consider it very smart to go without it.     

In a lot of areas wether you need to do or don't depends on how mucho net you make. In Indiana where I am I believe that amount is $750 which one wedding and your over that mark.


----------



## skieur (Oct 19, 2013)

If you have basic research skills, a knowledge of profitable business practices and can borrow some money, then investing is the fastest way to make money.  One acquaintance of mine, retired at 30 although he was earning $80,000 per year in his job. He said he no longer needed to work.   The biggest surprise for me was to learn that another person I know well made a 10% return on investment in EACH of the last 2 quarters or a 20% return in the last 6 months.


----------



## texkam (Oct 23, 2013)

> Is really so easy get into photography business and make money?


Yes.



> Is really so easy get into photography business and make enough money?


No.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 23, 2013)

And one of the op questions about people not taking photographers serious, the only people that take photographers serious are other photographers, and even with that, people that simply just own a camera don't take professional photography seriously.  When the job is about money, it becomes serious.


----------



## modernbabyphoto (Oct 30, 2013)

To be honest, all photographers start at a novice level and some eventually become professionals. You have to start somewhere, now whether your friend is serious about becoming a photographer or not is a different story. If he has the dedication to becoming a professional photographer then more power too him, but he needs to understand that there is a lot that goes into a photography business. When I started, roughly 3 years ago, I sucked but I had a passion and a niche for photography so I continued to pursue it. Aside from taking photos there is a whole other side to a photography business like marketing, taxes, legal, and maintaining your website. It is a full time job and in order for you to be successful at it you will need to dedicate a lot of time, as you would with any business.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

julianliu said:


> I have a friend who does not have a dslr and only uses point and shoot camera to take photos during his trip. He wanted to learn taking photos so I gave him a lesson while using my camera. And I try to talk him into buying a dslr so we can take photos together and have fun. Then yesterday he told me that "hey, I am gonna buy this camera, then let's get out there take photos of people and make some money". I was like " really? " But I explained that I still need to learn a lot in photography to charge people for photos occasionally after couple of years learning Dslr. So it's not gonna happen so fast. I do not want to sound so harsh, but I feel nowadays people do not take photographers seriously. By photographer I mean professional photographers who relies on it as living. I mean My friend he does not even know how to use a camera yet, and want to make money out of it after he received his camera. What do you think? I do not want to be rude, but that does make me a little mad.



It's extremely easy to start a photography business.  Falling off a log easy.  Anybody can do it.  Really.  

Ok, making money at one?  Well, that's another story entirely. in fact most likely it's probably not going to happen.


----------

